# Adult Sulcata Enclosure Build Arizona



## Hugo's Home (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello all new here from Arizona check out my intro for more info. Well here is the start of our outdoor sulcata enclosure build. Mostly just the fencing done now. More pictures to come of his summer burrow that I will hopefully have done this weekend or so. Haven't had to buy anything becides some screws. We're lucky that one of our barns blew down a while ago so I have so much leftover tin to use. Also all the wood came from the ranch.

after the tractor dug the trench

railroad ties have all the rocks under them also is set in a drainage which is also lined with rocky soil.

overlapped tin and screwed in a board to cover seam so Hugo won't get snagged on it also the 2×8 supports the fence which is also screwed into the railroad tie.

hole for summer burrow about 4 ft deep by 5 ft wide about 7 ft long more updates of this to come!


final fencing almost all back filled with dirt.

just a nice arizona sunset!


----------



## machonachos (Jun 23, 2017)

Nice setup! Hope you're drinking plenty of water I know its burning up in Arizona right now!


----------



## Hugo's Home (Jun 27, 2017)

Update with the frame for the summer burrow. More pics this afternoon!


----------



## xirxes (Jun 27, 2017)

Looks like an awesome build! Love the durable materials used.

For wet season you might want to dig out a 2x4x2' in low section of that sweet hide and fill with medium round stones to have a place for water to go and not flood.

Either that or close her for the season!


----------



## tortdad (Jun 27, 2017)

Looking good but some advise....

Shade shade and more shade. That one tree and the burrow won't be enough shade. You need more trees in there and some shade that covers that burro


----------



## Hugo's Home (Jun 27, 2017)

xirxes said:


> Looks like an awesome build! Love the durable materials used.
> 
> For wet season you might want to dig out a 2x4x2' in low section of that sweet hide and fill with medium round stones to have a place for water to go and not flood.
> 
> Either that or close her for the season!


Oh yes! check out what I did yesterday forgot to take pictures but there is this low spot where you can see the rocks. It's about 2 ft deep with rocks on the left side and is about 4 inches lower than the right side where I filled more dirt in. Pictures doesn't do it justice..lol


----------



## Hugo's Home (Jun 27, 2017)

tortdad said:


> Looking good but some advise....
> 
> Shade shade and more shade. That one tree and the burrow won't be enough shade. You need more trees in there and some shade that covers that burro



I fully agree with you! I actually have about 6 pakastani mulberry cuttings that I have started that will go around his enclosure and in other places in the yard.. They won't go in the ground till next spring but for the meantime, in front of the mesquite tree, will be a shade sale to get us through the rest of the 95 degree season.I hope it's enough... Those posts on his burrow will also extend another 4 ft for shade and rain cover in front of his burrow.

this entire pile of soil will also be covering his burrow. I have alot of shovel work to do... ugh

keep the suggestions coming as I really need the advice and criticism! Somewhat going in this blind...tried to contact other sulcata owners in the area to see what they got going on but with no luck.. even a local rescue.. grasses won't come in until the monsoon kick in.. any day now!


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 27, 2017)

Love your enclosure. Wish I have 10% of your lot........


----------



## tortdad (Jun 28, 2017)

I'd put a shade sail directly over that burrow also. I know how hot it gets there and your sully will need to be able to cool down to regulate temps. These torts need deep shade not just regular shade. 

Deep shade means layers of shade similar to layers of clothes. First you put on an under shirt, then your dress shirt then your jacket. Deep shade is the same thing. That burrow will be very nice but don't think it's enough by itself. You want shade from a tree casting down on a large bush or shade sail that casts shade on top of the burrow, that way when it's inside it burrow it's under 3 layers of shade. 

If you don't give it enough shade it will just dig that burrow deeper and deeper to get to a temp it wants. You will find yourself with a burrow 10' deep that you can't get it out of if you ever needed too. 

Also I'm sure you already have, but keep in mind which way the water flows and have the opening of the burrow on the low side of that hill so the rain passes it by, not fills it up. 

It looking good so far. I'm not sure about those rocks on the bottom of the burrow though. I know you have them there to discourage digging but I doubt it resting on rocks all day is good for its shell. If you built it right and offer enough shade it won't want to dig it deeper.


----------



## Hugo's Home (Jun 28, 2017)

tortdad said:


> I'd put a shade sail directly over that burrow also. I know how hot it gets there and your sully will need to be able to cool down to regulate temps. These torts need deep shade not just regular shade.
> 
> Deep shade means layers of shade similar to layers of clothes. First you put on an under shirt, then your dress shirt then your jacket. Deep shade is the same thing. That burrow will be very nice but don't think it's enough by itself. You want shade from a tree casting down on a large bush or shade sail that casts shade on top of the burrow, that way when it's inside it burrow it's under 3 layers of shade.
> 
> ...


Great suggestions! Yeah I guess I'll put it over/ infront of his burrow, makes sense! Also underneath his burrow, I didn't get a picture of it before I started back filling with soil, at the bottom is an old river bed with huge rocks which is why we didn't dig any deeper.. i don't think he can dig any deeper.. those rocks on the left are for drainage and hopefully he won't rest himself on those rocks.. on the right side is smooth sifted soil with boulders underneath. If he wanted to, he could dig about 10 inches down in the sifted soil until he hits those big rocks.. I am worried about more shade though and I am thinking about putting an overhang on the shed under that mesquite tree for even more shade.. His winter home will be in the shed and I think will be nice to have a cover for the entrance of his winter home. Thanks for the advice and keep it coming!


----------



## Hugo's Home (Jun 30, 2017)

Covered the cave


----------



## xirxes (Jul 2, 2017)

what was mentioned about multiple layers of shade is so true. if you can get a solid shade OVER the area that then is solid cover at ground level, the heatwont hit that dirt/metal top and the heat cannot radiate in.


----------



## Hugo's Home (Jul 5, 2017)

Here is another update!
His watering pond before cement

afterI poured cement

Bermuda grass sod already seeing new grass starting

entwrance cover complete. Shade sail is also hung over it. No picture yet..


More to come. I put in a patch of seed about 4ft × 8 ft next to the grass patch I'll take more pictures tonight! Thanks all!


----------



## BILBO-03 (Jul 5, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## littleginsu (Jul 5, 2017)

I live in Sierra Vista, too!


----------



## tortdad (Jul 6, 2017)

Couple more suggestions.. take some of the same elastomeric roof coating on your house and put it on those metal panels over his burrow. That tin will get crazy hot and elastomeric will help bounce some of the heat rays away. Also don't forget to plant some bushes on 3 sides of that burrow to cast shade onto it. Maybe some fountain grass... I know that would grow nicely in SV.


----------



## Hugo's Home (Jul 6, 2017)

tortdad said:


> Couple more suggestions.. take some of the same elastomeric roof coating on your house and put it on those metal panels over his burrow. That tin will get crazy hot and elastomeric will help bounce some of the heat rays away. Also don't forget to plant some bushes on 3 sides of that burrow to cast shade onto it. Maybe some fountain grass... I know that would grow nicely in SV.


Thanks everyone! Yeah that roof coating is a Good idea! Thanks! I ended up buying a mulberry tree to put in front west side of his burrow just outside the fence..on the south side I have a rose of sharon bush to plant between the fence and his burrow I got it for $1 on sale at lowes!. I have had suggestions about planting fountian grass but I'm skeptical since it is highly invasive.. I mean so is the Bermuda grass...But I guess it won't spread if I cut all the seed stalks off when they come.. maybe I'll grab some today.. we receive him on Saturday so I gotta make some decisions and plant more stuff.. I still have to rake n pick all the rocks out of his enclosure.. ugh still so much work!!

Oh and will he eat the fountian grass? Should I get the green one or is the purple and other types ok..


----------



## tortdad (Jul 6, 2017)

Hugo's Home said:


> Thanks everyone! Yeah that roof coating is a Good idea! Thanks! I ended up buying a mulberry tree to put in front west side of his burrow just outside the fence..on the south side I have a rose of sharon bush to plant between the fence and his burrow I got it for $1 on sale at lowes!. I have had suggestions about planting fountian grass but I'm skeptical since it is highly invasive.. I mean so is the Bermuda grass...But I guess it won't spread if I cut all the seed stalks off when they come.. maybe I'll grab some today.. we receive him on Saturday so I gotta make some decisions and plant more stuff.. I still have to rake n pick all the rocks out of his enclosure.. ugh still so much work!!
> 
> Oh and will he eat the fountian grass? Should I get the green one or is the purple and other types ok..


 I have fountain grass in my yard and my sulcata never once tried to eat it. Now here in Houston my yard is filled fence to fence with yummy St Augustine grass so he had no reason to want the fountain grass. As long as you have plenty of stuff for it to eat you should be fine. 

I used purple fountain grass when i was SV and never once had it spread. Now the clumps spread wider as they grow but never had new clumps just popping up in random places.


----------



## Hugo's Home (Jul 6, 2017)

tortdad said:


> I have fountain grass in my yard and my sulcata never once tried to eat it. Now here in Houston my yard is filled fence to fence with yummy St Augustine grass so he had no reason to want the fountain grass. As long as you have plenty of stuff for it to eat you should be fine.
> 
> I used purple fountain grass when i was SV and never once had it spread. Now the clumps spread wider as they grow but never had new clumps just popping up in random places.


Oh I was mistaken I was thinking of pampas grass which is invasive..


----------



## Hugo's Home (Jul 9, 2017)

Well everyone Hugo is here!! He was delivered yesterday kinda stressed out from the 5 min car ride. Spent most of the day yesterday in his burrow. And all morning today in there... it's about 90 outside now but the burrow is at about 75 or so.. is it going to take him a while to get used to everything? kinda worried about him since he hasn't really eaten anything or showed much interest just wants to be down there in the cool.


----------



## tortdad (Jul 9, 2017)

Hugo's Home said:


> View attachment 212193
> View attachment 212194
> Well everyone Hugo is here!! He was delivered yesterday kinda stressed out from the 5 min car ride. Spent most of the day yesterday in his burrow. And all morning today in there... it's about 90 outside now but the burrow is at about 75 or so.. is it going to take him a while to get used to everything? kinda worried about him since he hasn't really eaten anything or showed much interest just wants to be down there in the cool.


Welcome Hugo!! Who did you get him from?

His behavior is completely normal for a tort settling into a new enclosure. Hard to huge size from pics. How big is he and what's he weigh?


----------



## Hugo's Home (Jul 9, 2017)

tortdad said:


> Welcome Hugo!! Who did you get him from?
> 
> His behavior is completely normal for a tort settling into a new enclosure. Hard to huge size from pics. How big is he and what's he weigh?


He came from a local person that has had him for almost 2 years. Pretty much on thier backyard lawn. He is 8 yrs old 47 lbs and maybe 18 inches long.. haven't measured him yet so between 12 and 20 inches.


----------



## Hugo's Home (Jul 14, 2017)

Well we have had some crazy rain the past couple days. Here are some pics of everything greening up! Most pics were after a hard rain. Rainwater harvesting at work!

berms to help erosion and holding water. Gonna plant more seed or bushes.

Blue fescue planted and a rose of sharon

planted more grass on his burrow covered with hay to keep the birds off and some erosion controlled. Oh and his burrow hasn't gotten a drop of water on the inside.

blurry pic but it's a desert willow to shade his burrow and our house eventually


Sulcata mix and a native seed mix. It's much taller now lol


----------



## Elyce (Jun 8, 2018)

Are you worried about snakes? Where I live I get ground Hofs, Squrrels that are crazy and every snake possible.


----------



## Hugo's Home (Jun 8, 2018)

Ahh man I gotta update these pics lol.

But no not really. I've seen one rattlesnake in the ally but mostly bull snakes and king snakes. We have squirrels. One actually lives under his shed along with a mexican king snake lol. Gophers. Hawks, owels Oh and the cotote that comes around for the neighbor's chickens and ducks. Hugo is about 45lbs now so i dont worry. I wouldn't move yours outside until he's like 12 inches long from what people say on here.


----------



## Elyce (Jun 8, 2018)

So I dug 4 ft deep and put neting and then ground then a board created a grass box with a full wire top. Planted grass and during the summer I put him outside. Specially right now it was 101° just the other day. He has a simple Terra Cuta Saucer and a cut out black hut that he likes to go into. The grass didnt live well during the winter here. And since its not soo deep im not planning on it growing well. But Ill show you his area for the temporary months of summer. This way he gets space, grass, and lots of sun.


----------



## jojay327 (Jul 28, 2018)

So awesome and motivating. I love seeing other keepers going above and beyond. Keep it up and more pics please


----------



## Hugo's Home (Jul 30, 2018)

Some new pics about a year later now.


----------



## Via Infinito (Aug 3, 2018)

Heavenly!


----------



## MrMarg&me (Aug 3, 2018)

Thank you for sharing updated photos of your tortoise enclosure. Very nice! The plants have really filled in. What is the tree growing in there? It has a pleasing form.


----------



## Hugo's Home (Aug 4, 2018)

It's a 


MissMarg&me said:


> Thank you for sharing updated photos of your tortoise enclosure. Very nice! The plants have really filled in. What is the tree growing in there? It has a pleasing form.



It's a misquote tree!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 4, 2018)

Hugo's Home said:


> It's a
> 
> 
> It's a misquote tree!


Did you mean mesquite?


----------



## Hugo's Home (Aug 4, 2018)

Yep haha damn auto correct


----------



## littleginsu (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm pricing out and planning 3 outdoor enclosures for my two Desert tortoises and the Russian... you wanna come over and help when I get all the supplies!?! 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 10, 2019)

Hugo's Home said:


> Ahh man I gotta update these pics lol.
> 
> But no not really. I've seen one rattlesnake in the ally but mostly bull snakes and king snakes. We have squirrels. One actually lives under his shed along with a mexican king snake lol. Gophers. Hawks, owels Oh and the cotote that comes around for the neighbor's chickens and ducks. Hugo is about 45lbs now so i dont worry. I wouldn't move yours outside until he's like 12 inches long from what people say on here.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------

